# Oil dipstick tube



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

OK fellas, how the heck do you get the dipstick tube out of the block? Looks like its pressed in, but which way does it come out? I tried tapping it into the block, but its got rust holes thru it and its very weak. It started to bend. I pulled the other 2 pieces out already. Its 72 350, btw.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine was pressed in from the top


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I tried to grab it with pliers from outside the block and tried to twist and pull, but all I did was kink it. Then I tried to tap it out from the inside with a socket and a hammer and it flattened out. I wanted to heat the block around it, but my propane torch is empty. I probably should have got another one before I did all that damage.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You're talking about the bottom segment that goes through the side of the block, right? They insert from the bottom. If you'll notice, the end of the tube inside the pan is flared a little bit (or should be). That flare does two jobs: it keeps the tube from going all the way through the hole in the side of the block, and it creates the 'mouth' where the short piece of bottom dipstick tube inserts into. I'm talking about the piece that's just a couple inches long and either is held in place by the windage tray (if there is one) or is bolted to the main cap.

So, to get the tube out you have to push it "downward" towards the bottom of the oil pan and out.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thought he was talking about the external one up top.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

should be pressed in from the inside, and theres another short turn that presses into the through block piece and is held on by the windage tray (very important if you do not want your crank to chew up the dip stick). use a large phillips screw driver in the tube and heat it while tapping it inward.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes this is the piece that goes thru the side of the block. And the curved piece on the inside is already removed. So I it has to go down into the pan to come out. I'll have to try again today. Its a real pita since its so rusty. It just wants to kink.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if rusty you will probably want to put a new one in while the motors out...Ames has them. In that case i would just cut it close to the block and remove the pressed in part with a punch.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I got it out. I kinked pretty bad and I couldn't squeeze it back into shape so it wasn't gonna come out the right way. I used pliers and screw drivers to squeeze it together on the inside where its in the pan. Then I used a punch to push it from the inside of the block out. Thanks for the help. If I knew the right direction to go with it, I probably wouldn't have been so forceful with it trying to push it in the wrong direction. And there is new one on order from Performance Years. So whats the best way to put the new one in? I don't want to treat it like the old one.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

feed it in from the oil pan side, it should be flared on the bottom end to receive the smaller section which when mounted into the windage tray will hold it from falling back in.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, thanks Instg8ter. Just waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> feed it in from the oil pan side, it should be flared on the bottom end to receive the smaller section which when mounted into the windage tray will hold it from falling back in.


:agree And it wouldn't hurt to roll up some sandpaper and try to clean out the hold in the block, removing rust and such, before installing the new one. I think you'll find the new one goes in a lot easier than the old one came out. I'd probably put a little anti-seize on the new tube to try to prevent it from rusting to the block like the old one did.

Bear


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Bear. And thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tube came today. It goes in real easy. Just a couple of taps and it fits nice and tight. I painted the end that sticks out of the block. Then tomorrow it will go in permanently. Thanks again!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no problem...be sure to check clearance with crank when you put the windage tray and small tube back on, it should direct dipstick away from the counterweights and down towards the oil pan


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tube came yesterday. I painted the end that comes out of the block. And I cleaned out the hole in the block. Today I tapped it into the hole, slid the bottom tube into place and test fitted the windage tray. All is good. Couldn't have done it without you all.


----------

